# Not sure if I'm smart enough for a smart phone



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I've jumped into the smart phone pool... got an IPhone 4S. Loving it so far... mostly because I found Tetris and play that all the time. I've also found a flashlight app... that's pretty cool.

What are some other app's that I won't be able to live without or tips & tricks I need to know? 

Thanks ahead of time! 

So, here's the "not smart enough for a smart phone" story: Made a call for the first time on new phone. Could hardly hear the other person. Humphed over to my hubby and told him my phone isn't' working!! After looking it over he pulled of the factory installed screen protector.     Works great now!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats! Apps I use a LOT: Imdb (we watch a lot of TV/movies); The Weather Channel, W.E.L.D.E.R (word game you play alone) and Words with Friends (there's a whole thread here for folks who play http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22979.0.html - check the last page for current players); Facebook; Angry Birds; Pandora for music. There are a handful of games I used to play a lot but don't get to much any more.

And, of course, the Kindle app! I don't read on it a lot, but it's nice to have it there when I want it. And I also bookmarked the Kindle store and added it to my Home Screen - go to it in Safari, then press & hold the center icon (arrow in a square) and you get the option to add it to your home screen. I did the same with a few other sites, including Kindleboards - I've never quite fallen in love with the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Angry Birds!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you travel a lot, an app called Tripit is wonderful for keeping track of plane, train, rental car, hotel, and other reservations.  It can read your confirmation email and automatically enter the information into the app where you can access it easily.  When an incoming hurricane caused me to cancel the non-business part of my trip at 2 AM one night, I had the reservation ID# and contact phone numbers for rental car, tourist hotel, and to change my airline reservation all in one place and didn't have to go sorting through emails or Lord help me, paper notes to find them.

If you like the idea of keeping notes stored online and being able to retrieve them from your home or work PC, from your iPhone, or from an Android tablet or iPad (if you ever get one of those), then EverNote may be of interest to you.

Fair warning, I've used the Android rather than iPhone versions of all the above, but there are iPhone equivalents and they should work well.  If you believe that the CIA or KGB is following your every move, or think that Tripit or EverNote might be, then these won't be for you of course.  And I certainly wouldn't use EverNote for stuff that would be disastrous if the information was somehow released.

I keep my contact list in Google contacts so that they synch automatically between my desktop and my Android phone.  I assume you can do this on the iPhone, but I have no personal experience.


----------

